# Blackpool dog show - Who's going?



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

I will be there all 3 days but wont be showing. 

Will I be seeing any of you there?:w00t:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Me is going!!! 

Will be there on Sunday at the rottie ring - Andrew Brace is judging.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Me is going!!!
> 
> Will be there on Sunday at the rottie ring - Andrew Brace is judging.


Oooo it would be nice to meet you! What times judging Sunday?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

I will be there all three days stewarding fri and sat and showing Eddie on sunday then be round the bronze good citizen ring after that ooh and some were in between will be meeting up with shetlandlover for a drink or two lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

leoti said:


> I will be there all three days stewarding fri and sat and showing Eddie on sunday then be round the bronze good citizen ring after that ooh and some were in between will be meeting up with shetlandlover for a drink or two lol


Now THAT sounds like a plan! :hand:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

will be there on saturday with the ridgebacks.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Oooo it would be nice to meet you! What times judging Sunday?


Think all judging starts at 9am, I have my dog and bitch in Limit.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I will be there all 3 days but wont be showing.
> 
> Will I be seeing any of you there?:w00t:


not me wrong judge .

have you not entered Aiden? i thought this was going to be his first show??


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

dexter said:


> not me wrong judge .
> 
> have you not entered Aiden? i thought this was going to be his first show??


It was, I got ready to enter him and his ear went up. Its still up now. :nonod:
Ear tip, glicerine (sp?) and tolk are not working either. His first show is going to be Bakewell open, I believe Tanya will be seeing us there.

How do you tip? I am running out of idea's.:cryin:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> It was, I got ready to enter him and his ear went up. Its still up now. :nonod:
> Ear tip, glicerine (sp?) and tolk are not working either. His first show is going to be Bakewell open, I believe Tanya will be seeing us there.
> 
> How do you tip? I am running out of idea's.:cryin:


probably cos he's teething.

i don;t have the problem thankfully, some breeders use this

Ko-Cho-Line Leather Dressing - 225g

(ebay sell it i think)


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

dexter said:


> probably cos he's teething.
> 
> i don;t have the problem thankfully, some breeders use this
> 
> ...


Last week he lost his two puppy canines.......so I guess it is down to teething. He had perfect ears as a pup. :cryin:

Thanks, I will look into that. His ears need to be right before Bakewell. Cant see him getting far with 1 up ear and 1 tipped ear.:blink:

Plan to do Bakewell, Doncaster, Birmingham and the Shetland sheepdog champ show in October.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

the oil need s to be massaged in for at least 5 mins , if they were ok before hopefully they will be ok.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i pm'd you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

dexter said:


> the oil need s to be massaged in for at least 5 mins , if they were ok before hopefully they will be ok.


I hope so. *crosses fingers* 
I will give it a week longer before I use another product but Its looking likely that his ear will stay up unless I use something else.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Tomorrow is the start!!!

Those who are wanting to meet me PM me for my mobile number and what day.:w00t:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm gonna be there on Sunday - around the border collie ring and the YKC ring. I'd love to meet you all!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

shetlandlover said:


> Tomorrow is the start!!!
> 
> Those who are wanting to meet me PM me for my mobile number and what day.:w00t:


Ill be in ring 13 so come say hello


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm going today, will be around the Lhasa ring because my friend wants a new puppy, I will be with a very un-Lhasa like Chow though so will be easily identifiable!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

ChowChowmum said:


> I'm going today, will be around the Lhasa ring because my friend wants a new puppy, I will be with a very un-Lhasa like Chow though so will be easily identifiable!


I am going today! See you there possibly.


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Had a lovely day at the Show today, was a nice change to actually see some judging and watch other breeds and relax instead of the usual hustle and bustle of brushing and rushing.
Met the lovely Shetlandlover who got some nice pics of Cleo and also saw Borntoboogie which was lovely.
And added bonus of it being a quite nice day when the sun came out and the wind died down for a while  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

ChowChowmum said:


> Met the lovely Shetlandlover who got some nice pics of Cleo


It was a pleasure meeting you and Cleo. 
Looked through the pictures and there are 5 I consider good but she's your dog you will know how she looks best. Although not my best I promise to do some more on my own camera as my mother in laws has a glow to it and is less detailed as my own. Let me know how you want them (via PM, via email ect) and then you can decide if you like any or none. 

Had a good day also. A bit chilly with the wind. Managed to get some photo's I liked but felt a bit rusty with my mil camera. Sadly hers has the bigger lens.rrr:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

i was there working hard and saw no one :cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

leoti said:


> i was there working hard and saw no one :cryin::cryin::cryin:


I did look out for you but had no idea were to find you.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

i was in ring 13 most of the day , stewarding Min Pins , then Griffons


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

leoti said:


> i was in ring 13 most of the day , stewarding Min Pins , then Griffons


Who are you doing tomorrow? I will come stalk you.:blush:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

You can come and stalk me and Ditsy if you want, lol!!

We will be round the rottie ring, I am wearing a purple (EEK!) satin jacket for show, just just look for the purple idiot, lol!!:001_tongue:


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

@Leoti- Elaine and I looked for you and Julie but couldnt find you!!! We were around ring 32/33 most of the morning- did you have a good day?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> You can come and stalk me and Ditsy if you want, lol!!
> 
> We will be round the rottie ring, I am wearing a purple (EEK!) satin jacket for show, just just look for the purple idiot, lol!!:001_tongue:


Tomorrow?
You know I will.....if you feel someone watching you in the ring its because my big ass lens is pointed at you and your dog.:001_tongue:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

shetlandlover said:


> Who are you doing tomorrow? I will come stalk you.:blush:


doing Champion and vetran Stakes and Hound and gundog puppy groups but will be at the show for 10


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

ChowChowmum said:


> @Leoti- Elaine and I looked for you and Julie but couldnt find you!!! We were around ring 32/33 most of the morning- did you have a good day?


Did elaine show ziggy today ? i had brilliant day


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm there tomorrow and was wondering from those who went today what the ground is like....Do i need my wellies....


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

I love springers said:


> I'm there tomorrow and was wondering from those who went today what the ground is like....Do i need my wellies....


The ground was great today. I spend most of the day on my knee's on the floor and didnt have any mud at all.:w00t:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Shetlandlover thanks for that lets hope this rain clears away before tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

I love springers said:


> Shetlandlover thanks for that lets hope this rain clears away before tomorrow


Its raining here but no idea about Blackpool. Have to play it out see how it goes. I have bad sun burn on my face.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't go :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:

OH didn't tell me until about 3 days ago that he hadn't been able to book it off work, really angry with him because he never said anything so I assumed we were going  

Oh well, maybe next year! Hope you all enjoy yourselves - upload some of those photos Shetlandlover! And pleaaaaaaaaaaseeeeee will you try and get some pics of the Great Danes for me


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> I can't go :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:
> 
> OH didn't tell me until about 3 days ago that he hadn't been able to book it off work, really angry with him because he never said anything so I assumed we were going
> 
> Oh well, maybe next year! Hope you all enjoy yourselves - upload some of those photos Shetlandlover! And pleaaaaaaaaaaseeeeee will you try and get some pics of the Great Danes for me


Day 1:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/173792-blackpool-dog-show-day-1-photos.html

I got bad sunburn too.

Didnt go today as needed the time to rest up and the weather was crap. Tomorrow I am going regardless of weather.


----------

